# cómeme el rabo



## stan14

*¿Q*u*é* significa la expresión "cómeme el rabo"? *N*o tengo ni la m*á*s m*í*nima idea*.*


----------



## josera--

Pues es una grosería. Usa la imaginación y acertarás.


----------



## ACQM

En sentido literal "hazme una felación" pues "el rabo" se refiere al pene. En sentido figurado "No tengo ninguna intención de hacer lo que me pides" u otra cosa parecida.


----------



## Navel

Esto... por poner la puntilla:

Hay grandes posibilidades que sea la definición que te han dicho los compañeros: hacer una felación.

Hay muy pocas posibilidades que se trate de un vulgarismo en un contexto culinario. A veces y de modo coloquial cuando alguien pone comida en la mesa a otra persona y ésta no quiere ni probarla se le puede decir a modo de súplica para que coma algo de lo que han cocinado "cómeme las...": 
_"Cómeme las lentejas, aunque sea una cucharada. Así le metes algo al estómago"_
Existen guisos con rabo de animales. Rabo con el sentido literal: _(RAE) extremidad de la columna vertebral de algunos animales_. Rabo de toro, ternera, cerdo.
Así que podría darse la casualidad que esa frase fuera en el contexto culinario.

A falta de confirmar el contexto, juraría que el significado de la expresión "cómeme el rabo" es el que han definido los compañeros. Es una expresión ordinaria y soez, pero a la vez es mucho más normal encontrarla en comparación con la de la cocina.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Aparte de la remotísima probabilidad gastronómica de la frase consultada, creo que es una tomadura de pelo. El sentido literal es tan poco gráfico y directo, que ni siquiera pasa por grosería. Tan sin sentido como decir "prénsame un calvo".


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Poco gráfico? Vaya, en España es de lo más gráfico que quepa imaginar, comer + rabo es una idea clarísima: _¡Chúpamela!_ Aunque también cabe el sentido figurado que apunta ACQM, una especie de desplante chulesco y vulgar, habitualmente para expresar que uno no está dispuesto a hacer lo que le proponen. Aunque en ese supuesto me suena más natural la construcción _me vas a + verbo_.

_¿Pero qué dices, payaso? Me vas a comer el rabo._

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Por mi zona es más común _cómeme el *nabo*_. Pese a no haber contexto alguno, no me quedan dudas acerca de las intenciones. No llegué a leer los mensajes anteriores; pero vamos, de gastronomía poquito poquísimo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Julvenzor said:


> Por mi zona es más común _cómeme el *nabo*_.



Esa es la versión vegetariana.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Ahora sí entendí. En México, en lugar de nabo sería chile, y en lugar de comer, chupar.
¡Qué vulgar!


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Ahora sí entendí. En México, en lugar de nabo sería chile, y en lugar de comer, chupar.
> ¡Qué vulgar!




La psicología humana no cambia, estemos donde estemos. Dotamos a los objetos de nombres y los usamos a su vez como símiles para nuestras "agradables" connotaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

stan14 said:


> *¿Q*u*é* significa la expresión "cómeme el rabo"? *N*o tengo ni la m*á*s m*í*nima idea*.*



Tal vez se refiera a la madre que exige a algún miembro de la familia que se coma el rabo de algún vegetal. Como la zanahoria.
En cuanto a que signifique una grosería, por aquí es imposible, pues los rabos de los animales están en la parte posterior; y por tanto, nada que ver con los genitales masculinos (que se ubican en la parte frontal de la estructura corporal).


----------



## Pixidio

Erreconerre said:


> Tal vez se refiera a la madre que exige a algún miembro de la familia que se coma el rabo de algún vegetal. Como la zanahoria.
> En cuanto a que signifique una grosería, por aquí es imposible, pues los rabos de los animales están en la parte posterior; y por tanto, nada que ver con los genitales masculinos (que se ubican en la parte frontal de la estructura corporal).



Puede ser, aunque dependerá exclusivamente del contexto. Así, dicho como exclamación (*¡*cómeme el rabo*!) *sin más no significa eso. Es una interpretación forzada: ¿Nunca has visto rabo como sinónimo coloquialísimo de pene? Más allá de que ni en México ni Argentina signifique algo, es muy gráfico como para responder "sí, claro. Antes tengo que ir a la verdulería a comprarlo, ¡con lo que me gusta el rabo!". 


Yo no diría vulgar pero sí "muy de entre amigos". Por acá sería "fumámela" con el mismo significado.


----------



## chamyto

El rabo es un sinónimo de "pene" , y  en este caso, _cómeme el rabo_ se utiliza como "vete a la mierda, olvídame, que te den..." y otras expresiones similares que ya han dicho.


----------



## Señor K

Pues yo lo tomé como una invitación a tener sexo anal... o sea...


----------



## ACQM

Señor K said:


> Pues yo lo tomé como una invitación a tener sexo anal... o sea...



¿Anal? No, no, ¡oral! ¿Cómo coméis en Chile? Para sexo anal es ¡Qué te den por culo!, una masturbación anal sería ¡Súbete aquí y baila! (haciendo la peineta con la mano)


----------



## Señor K

¡Pero hombre! Entendiendo rabo como la parte posterior, y alguien te invita a comérserlo, bueno... quizás mi imaginación es demasiado poderosa (entiéndase "poderosa" como "degenerada").

Además, por estos pagos, "comer" es un indicativo de sexo, tal como lo ejemplifica este chiste:

Dos caníbales ven pasar una caníbal hermosísima, estupenda, pero a la que le falta un brazo y una pierna.
Uno de ellos dice:
- ¿Ves a esa caníbal? Pues yo me la estoy comiendo...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que desde el post nº 3 de ACQM el asunto no ha progresado mucho. Allí estaba todo: la asimilación rabo/pene y el comer, con su propio significado. Y hasta definido en latín. Lo digo por Stan 14, que es polaco y se habrá perdido en en el bosque de semejanzas


----------



## ROSANGELUS

stan14 said:


> *¿Q*u*é* significa la expresión "cómeme el rabo"? *N*o tengo ni la m*á*s m*í*nima idea*.*


Por acá sería _"chupamelo"_ y/o _"me lo mamas..."_ (en masculino)



clares3 said:


> Hola
> Creo que desde el post nº 3 de ACQM el asunto no ha progresado mucho. Allí estaba todo: la asimilación rabo/pene y el comer, con su propio significado. Y hasta definido en latín. Lo digo por Stan 14, que es polaco y se habrá perdido en en el bosque de semejanzas


La verdad es que en este bosque, si no fuera por las cosas que una aprende gracias al internet...  estariamos perdidos varios, esa expresión aca no se usa, pero si se entendería con algo de esa imaginación PODEROSA del Señor K.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Carambas, cómo se lo estará pasando el Sr. stan14 después de tres días y no se cuántos comentarios (la mayoría escachifinados por no ser ortodoxos a pesar de que complementaban culinariamente el hilo -y la cultura es cultura, oiga-) de estar tomándonos el pelo. ¿Que no?
Ya, ya, no aporto nada a la discusión.


----------



## Erreconerre

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Creo que desde el post nº 3 de ACQM el asunto no ha progresado mucho. Allí estaba todo: la asimilación rabo/pene y el comer, con su propio significado. Y hasta definido en latín. Lo digo por Stan 14, que es polaco y se habrá perdido en en el bosque de semejanzas


Tal vez sea cuestión de puntos de vista. Pero, donde yo vivo, cuando alguien menciona el rabo inmediatamente se relaciona con la parte posterior. Nadie asocia el rabo con la parte delantera de nada. Y nadie de por aquí tiene penes en el trasero... o cuando menos, nadie tiene su propio pene en tal latitud corporal. De ahí que para nosotros sea absurdo decir que el pene es el rabo, cuando su ubicación es diametralmente opuesta.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo jamás lo hubiese interpretado con el significado que han explicado, porque el rabo está atrás, y el... cof, cof… pene, está adelante.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, todo este _feedback_ hispanoamericano es realmente interesante. Ahora ya sabemos que si cruzamos el charco y nos vemos envueltos en un trance amoroso fugaz y vehemente, no debemos solicitar que nos coman el rabo, so riesgo de que nos interpreten como el Señor K en el #16 y aparezca un amable lugareño a hacernos los honores por la retaguardia.

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Ya, a no ser que te lo proponga una muchacha.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lord Darktower said:


> Ya, a no ser que te lo proponga una muchacha.


Por aquí no hay d'iotra.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, todo este _feedback_ hispanoamericano es realmente interesante. Ahora ya sabemos que si cruzamos el charco y nos vemos envueltos en un trance amoroso fugaz y vehemente, no debemos solicitar que nos coman el rabo, so riesgo de que nos interpreten como el Señor K en el #16 y aparezca un amable lugareño a hacernos los honores por la retaguardia.
> 
> Un saludo


Y el riesgo que corre no es menor, maestro, que la interpreación de Mr. K no es tan descabellada (confieso que fue en lo primero que pensé, pero no me cuadraba la palabra "rabo"), y eso porque acá "comerse" a alguien es una forma vulgar de decir que se tiene relaciones con esa persona.  Ej: "Me estoy comiendo a la xxxxx..."
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿En serio que por allí enfrente los tíos no asimiláis, en ciertos ambientes, el _rabo_ con el... rabo?


----------



## Vampiro

No, porque "rabo" es una palabra no utilizada en estos lares, yo diría que en ningún contexto.  Se entiende, claro, pero lo normal es decir "cola".
Y ya comparar una cola con el... rabo, pues, como que no cuela.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Ya. Pero claro, yo ponerme a explicar otra vez en qué se diferencia cola de rabo es para borrarme otra vez. ¿Quiere usted abrir otro hilo?


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> No, porque "rabo" es una palabra no utilizada en estos lares, yo diría que en ningún contexto.  Se entiende, claro, pero lo normal es decir "cola".
> Y ya comparar una cola con el... rabo, pues, como que no cuela.
> _



A mí también me sorprende, Vampi, aunque me parece lógica la idea: el rabo/cola va por detrás, no por delante. Aquí la idea de rabo es más la de "algo que cuelga como un rabo". Pero me pregunto entonces, y espero que no sea offtopic, si hablando con vuestros hijos nunca usáis el eufemismo _la colita_, por los mismos motivos.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> A mí también me sorprende, Vampi, aunque me parece lógica la idea: el rabo/cola va por detrás, no por delante. Aquí la idea de rabo es más la de "algo que cuelga como un rabo". Pero me pregunto entonces, y espero que no sea offtopic, si hablando con vuestros hijos nunca usáis el eufemismo _la colita_, por los mismos motivos.


Podría ser con una niña, pero para referirse al trasero.
A un niño, como eufemismo de "rabo", por acá diríamos "pirula", "pirulín", o derivados similares.
_


----------



## chileno

Vamos viendo dijo el ciego Quevedo... Pregunta para los españoles:

Cuando un perro mueve el rabo ¿mueve la cola o el "rabo"?



Capaz que me borren...!


----------



## Julvenzor

chileno said:


> Vamos viendo dijo el ciego Quevedo... Pregunta para los españoles:
> 
> Cuando un perro mueve el rabo ¿mueve la cola o el "rabo"?
> 
> 
> 
> Capaz que me borren...!




En contextos no vulgares, rabo y cola son sinónimos, el susodicho miembro traseril...
En fin, me alegro de que pueda alegremente viajar muy lejos, soltar una hartada de borderías sin el más mínimo tapujo y encima quedaría hasta fino. ¿Cómo os sonaría lo de "cómeme el rabo" en una obra de literatura? ¿Se entendería? Y no... no pienso escribirlo.  

*PD*: Aquí suele entederse cualquier cosa. Si un argentino dice "la concha de tu padre" o "¡la verga!". Se nos viene lo que viene; aunque no utilicemos la palabra "verga".

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## duvija

Cómeme el rabo sería perfecto para que lo dijeran los tres chanchitos. Y el lobo podría hacerlo sin problemas.

Me intrigó lo del vegetarianismo. Muy adecuado...

No, por mis pagos, rabo tal vez se use para conejo, pero ningún otro bicho tiene rabo. Y el hombre, menos. Y ¿por delante? ¿están todos locos?


----------



## mokka2

rabo.

 (Del lat. rapum, nabo).


----------



## Duometri

Una anécdota sobre esto:

Hace un par de años iban a jugar un partido de fútbol el Sevilla contra el Athletic de Bilbao. A los jugadores del Bilbao, no sé por qué, los llaman "los leones". El presidente del Sevilla, José Mª del Nido, soltó la siguiente bravuconada: "de los leones, nos vamos a comer hasta el rabo". Al final fue el Bilbao quien le dio una paliza al Sevilla y la afición bilbaína, con bastante mala leche, cantaba "cómeme el rabo, Del Nido cómeme el rabo..."


----------



## Lord Darktower

No lo pondré de embustero, D. Duometri, pero en pro del exacto dominio del idioma, el ínclito presidente del otro equipo de mi ciudad y que no es el glorioso Real Betis Balompié, dijo exactamente...

http://www.marca.com/2009/03/03/futbol/copa_rey/1236078991.html

Y eso sí, se hinchó de comer rabos en el San Mamés.

Por cierto, veo que luce usted hermosa cola, que del rabo no puedo opinar.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Duometri

Lord Darktower said:


> No lo pondré de embustero, D. Duometri, pero en pro del exacto dominio del idioma, el ínclito presidente del otro equipo de mi ciudad y que no es el glorioso Real Betis Balompié, dijo exactamente...
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2009/03/03/futbol/copa_rey/1236078991.html
> 
> Y eso sí, se hinchó de comer rabos en el San Mamés.
> 
> Por cierto, veo que luce usted hermosa cola, que del rabo no puedo opinar.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Cachissss, con lo bien que me había quedado y sale milord (q.D.g.) a chafarme la anécdota. No le digo que me coma la fermosa cola, porque si no a ver con qué espanto las moscas...

Lo que sí recuerdo (o creo recordar, que vaya vuesa merced a saber) es que la afición del Athletic le cantó eso.

Reciba otro cordial saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Lurrezko said:


> Pero me pregunto entonces, y espero que no sea offtopic, si hablando con vuestros hijos nunca usáis el eufemismo _la colita_, por los mismos motivos.



Eso es: "la colita". Me reía de mi madre cuando lo decía, pero ahora que estoy quitándole el pañal a mi hijo...: "¡Cógete la colita, Peque, cógetela que si no te vas a mojar los pies!"


----------



## Lord Darktower

Duometri said:


> Lo que sí recuerdo (o creo recordar, que vaya vuesa merced a saber) es que la afición del Athletic le cantó eso.
> .



¿Que si le cantó eso?, ¿que si se lo cantó? Vaya a YouTube, teclee "Del Nido cómeme el rabo" y ponga el volumen alto. Se lo brindo a usted y a toda la comunidad hispanoparlante que mantenía aún dudas sobre el posible significado que tiene esa frase en ambientes rebuscados.


----------



## littleblackmeow

josera-- said:


> Pues es una grosería. Usa la imaginación y acertarás.



No es tán obvio porque en portugués "comer o rabo" es el mismo que "joder el culo", jajaja


----------

